# Wii in CAD



## emirof (May 26, 2008)

I remember seeing a CAD model of a Wii here on GBAtemp some year ago. Now I'm doing the Wii-mote as a project at a CAD-course and thought I wold take a look at the one here - but I can't find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyone mind pointing me to the old topic I described or have you done a wii/wiimote in CAD? At school we are working with PTC ProEngineer Wildfire 2.0.

Thanks


----------

